
A Tribute to Jim Gray: Sometimes Nice Guys Do Finish First - markbao
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/31/a-tribute-to-jim-gray-sometimes-nice-guys-do-finish-first/
======
swombat
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=205835>

